# Added some hug smilies



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

At the request of several of you, I added a few hug smilies for your inserting pleasure!

:hugs:

hugs4

hugs7

hugs6

hugs3

hugs2

hugs1


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> At the request of several of you, I added a few hug smilies for your inserting pleasure!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> ...


You are the best! The very best! You aim to please! Thank you so very much!! It's the little things that mean so much!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I love them - thank you much :hugs:


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

hugs7 Thank you so much Phil... they are great!

Phoenix


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Love them! You rock!!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

LOVE them, thank YOU! <3


----------

